# Which GPS for towing a camper?



## knifeman6785 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out which gps to buy for towing a 30ft. travel trailer with a F-250 crew cab. I am looking for one that can be switched from "towing mode to standard driving mode". Any input or comments appreciated!!Thanks, Brian


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 18, 2011)

Might have to look at a truckers GPS, and then just scale down the vehicle size when you aren't towing.  It seems like you either have a truckers GPS or a regular auto GPS, I couldn't find one that is switchable between the two.  Probably because of the amount of info that is on the truckers models regarding weight/height/width restrictions for all the roads and bridges.  This unit is able to be customized to vehicle size and I didn't see that on any other.

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?cID=275&pID=31541


----------



## Bob Shaw (Mar 30, 2011)

You might check the Garmin 1450LMT. Personally, I just use an old Magellan. In the southeast, you don't have too many low bridges, as far as I know. I've got a 40' 5th wheel, and I haven't had any issues, other than it routing me down a dead-end street.


----------



## antiqfreq (Apr 26, 2011)

We just finished traveling the whole country for the last year and we have a Garmin Nuvi. In addition we had the laptop with M/S trips/streets program and we never had any problems. We have a F250 and towed a 32 ft fifth wheel.


----------

